# (gelöst) „aqua“ Use-Flag?

## bas89

Hallo  :Smile: 

habt ihr eine Ahnung, was das „aqua“-Use-Flag zu bedeuten hat? Leider hilft die Forensuche nicht weiter, da hunderte make.confs gefunden werden.

 *Quote:*   

> aqua: 	Include support for the Aqua / Carbon GUI

 

Sieht KDE dadurch schmucker aus?   :Laughing: Last edited by bas89 on Sun Mar 14, 2010 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

Aqua ist die GUI von Macos: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqua_%28Mac_OS_X%29

Wenn du kein Gentoo auf OSX benutzt, dann bringt dir das nicht viel. Das Use-Flag sollte dann auch maskiert sein, d.H. du kannst es gar nicht aktivieren.Last edited by sirro on Sun Mar 14, 2010 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Achso, wie ich sehe, dann mit Menüleiste am Bildschirmrand und so ähnlich. Nein, das bringt’s nicht  :Wink: 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

